# masturbated outdoors



## earthgirl (May 20, 2011)

we are going through a bad time in our marriage - have been for some time. After an argument I went for a walk on my own and played with myself in the woods. it wasn't planned but I felt frustrated and couldn't really believe I did it. I told my husband later about it when we had patched thins up. he now says he has a hang up about it although he doesn't think it is wrong and it was actually quite healthy. I tried to ask him why he had a hang up about it but messed up because I said I didn't understand why he has a problem with it becuase I know he masturbates sometimes and I don't have a problom with it. This wasn't very sensitive and now he doesn't want to talk about it at all. please help.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Because it was outside?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## earthgirl (May 20, 2011)

i don't know if it was because it was outside. At the time he said he thought it was quite rebellious and he worries that i am quite spontaneous sexually.....i wonder if he thinks I can be that spontaneous and rebellious with someone else maybe so it's not really about the masturbation?


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

Or maybe your lack of boundaries and taste?
Or that your coping mechanism is related to sex?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mephisto (Feb 20, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with an alfresco jaunt, be it with yourself or your partner?


----------



## Enchantment (May 11, 2011)

earthgirl said:


> we are going through a bad time in our marriage - have been for some time. After an argument I went for a walk on my own and played with myself in the woods. it wasn't planned but I felt frustrated and couldn't really believe I did it. I told my husband later about it when we had patched thins up. he now says he has a hang up about it although he doesn't think it is wrong and it was actually quite healthy. I tried to ask him why he had a hang up about it but messed up because I said I didn't understand why he has a problem with it becuase I know he masturbates sometimes and I don't have a problom with it. This wasn't very sensitive and now he doesn't want to talk about it at all. please help.


Well, I guess I am confused. Why did you feel you had to divulge this information to him? Why was it so important to do so? And, why is it so important to continue to pursue discussing it now when he clearly doesn't want to? I would drop discussing this, and try and start working on the other issues in your marriage.


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I just wanted to add that masturbation is normal and if you did it someplace where you would not be caught, what is the harm? It's akin to skinny dipping or couples screwing in cars. 

I found the comment someone made about "lack of boundaries and taste" to be quite judgmental. 

My guess is that your husband felt threatened that he wasn't the one to satisfy you and maybe your wild side makes him feel insecure. That is worth discussing because it will spill over into many areas of your marriage.

People masturbate for stress relief all the time. It's normal (as long as you aren't using it as your primary coping mechanism - every day or multiple times a day).


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Interesting, if the missus did that and I caught her it's definitely one way to get my attention. It's been a while since stuff like that



> or he is thinking that someone else might have seen you, or that you have exhibitionist tendencies that he is uncomfortable with


I agree that this is actually a possibility, some blokes I know do feel uncomfortable about women with 'exhibitionist tendencies' (although what OP did isn't exactly completely exhibitionist - unlike well, ramming in a pool with a bloke cheering us on and fapping while with a beer on his other hand for example)


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

where else would EARTH girl masterbate but outside!!!!


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

consider that anyone could of seen her including a child . Her lack of boundaries Is very selfish.a married man might see her . not to mention that what she did was illegal .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Laurae1967 (May 10, 2011)

I don't think she was sitting on a park bench doing it. She was alone in the woods.


----------



## ClipClop (Apr 28, 2011)

my children play in the woods .
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

So me and my GF in the back of her SUV this weekend was bad? 

C
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Two words: Poison Ivy!

Weird post. Most girls I know won't even pee in the woods.


----------



## F-102 (Sep 15, 2010)

Reading your post, I held my breath, thinking it would continue like: "Then there were the flashing red and blue lights behind me, and my H had to come bail me out..."

Actually, I had an issue somewhat similar to this in the past.
It wasn't the fact that she masturbated to a celebs pic, it was the fact that she did it right after we had a fight, like she was trying to "get even".


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

earthgirl said:


> i don't know if it was because it was outside. At the time he said he thought it was quite rebellious and he worries that i am quite spontaneous sexually.....i wonder if he thinks I can be that spontaneous and rebellious with someone else maybe so it's not really about the masturbation?


This is his concern.

I am presuming that your husband is neither sexually spontaneous nor rebellious?

I actually don't find your behavior strange at all. You acted out. The acting out was exciting, consequently you also felt a little guilt ... so decided to tell him.

Instead of being intrigued, aroused by, or validating your behavior and relieving you of your concern, he only deepened it with his response and reaction.

He fears losing you. And that's bad ... for the both of you. So what else is going on?


----------



## couple (Nov 6, 2010)

Many men are scared and threatened by unpredictable behavior in their partners. We have active imaginations so he might be thinking that in your next fight, you might go off and do a whole basketball team.

I wonder about the context of your telling him about this. Was it just a matter of fact kind of thing? Was it a guilty admission? Was it to arouse him?


----------



## tjohnson (Mar 10, 2010)

ClipClop said:


> Or maybe your lack of boundaries and taste?
> Or that your coping mechanism is related to sex?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I am not sure this is a fair comment. Since the OP did not indicate that this was "public" but, "outdoors" and would have to assume it was private. 

Personally, I don't think you did anything wrong or why what you did woudl be considered wrong by anyone including yourself. Unless of corse there was a pack of boys scouts walking nearby....LOL


----------

